# Don't Fall For This New Scam! "Forgot Your Password"



## MA-Caver (Sep 5, 2008)

> *"Forgot your password" links the easy way in for hackers*
> 
> http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/104079
> Never mind creating a password with at least eight characters, two of which are numbers, one of which is a capital letter, and one of which is a symbol like (*&^%$). The easiest way for a hacker to weasel into your account is likely the "Forgot your password?" link."Forgot your password?" features are older than the Internet, providing businesses and site owners a simple way to let a user reset a forgotten password, provided he can verify his credentials by asking a few personal questions that only the rightful user should know.
> ...


A never ending battle between good and evil.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 5, 2008)

Yep, sites that require me to enter such easily accessible information as "security" features really annoy me.  Anyone with a basic grasp of security should have been able to see that major hole.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 5, 2008)

Typically When asked, I put that information in, I make up answers that I will easily remember but is also false.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 5, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Typically When asked, I put that information in, I make up answers that I will easily remember but is also false.


 
Ditto.  Especially the "mother's maiden name" part, that info is used for alot of other legitimate stuff that you don't want someone getting a hold of.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 5, 2008)

Most of what i register on any site is false 
I have a problem with people ido not know knowing who my mother was or where I live or lived


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 5, 2008)

O agree **** those passwords


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 7, 2008)

> *Hi MACAVER,*
> 
> You are receiving this email because a new password was requested for your YouTube account. If you did not request a new password for this account, ignore this email and continue to use your current password.
> If you do wish to reset your password, please use the following link:  http://www.youtube.com/my_profile_email_password?action_forgot_password=username=MACAVER
> ...


     Heh, know what's funny about this... I didn't request a new password. I'm definitely ignoring this. But at least it shows the scammers are working...


----------

